# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  ندوة لتوعية اسر ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بالتعاون مع مركز انماء المملكة.

## عفاف الهدى

ندوة لتوعية اسر ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بالتعاون مع مركز انماء المملكة.

يسر مركز انماء المملكة للتدريب والتطوير بالدمام بالتعاون مع المنتدى الاقتصادي التنموي العربي تقديم ندوة لتوعية اسر ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة لأهالي المنطقة الشرقية في برنامج الأمير محمد بن فهد لتنمية الشباب بالدمام وذلك مساهمة من مركز انماء المملكة للتدريب والتطوير لخدمة المجتمع محاور الندوة كيفية التعامل والتواصل مع الطفل كيفية الاكتشاف المبكر للحالات الخاصة دور الاسرة في التعامل مع الطفل ذو الاحتياج الخاص مع حوار مفتوح مع الاهالي للرد على اسئلتهم والتفاعل معهم مكان انعقاد الندوة قاعة برنامج الامير محمد بن فهد لتنمية الشباب بادمام تاريخ الندوة 17/أكتوبر/ 2010م وقت الندوة من الساعة السادسة مساءاً الى التاسعة مساءاً

----------

دمعة على السطور (10-19-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*ندووة جيدة وان شاء الله الاهالي تستفيذ منها*
*مشكوورة عفااف ع الخبرية*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاآآفيه*
*تحياآآآآتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

فعال جداً...
اتمنى لهم التوفيق..

واسأل الله أن تتنزل مائدة الشفاء على كل مريض..
ببركة الامام الهمام..
وارجوه لذويهم التسلح بالقوة ، الصبر، الأمل...


الغالية " عفاف
سلم نهركِ الصافي..
موفقة مقضية حوائجكِ إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*شذى
دمعة 
اشكر لكن تواجدكن هنا*

----------


## وائل سليمان

*شكرا لمركز إنماء على هذا البرنامج وعلى اتاحة الفرصة لإستضافة فرقة كيف للفنون المسرحية*
*رئيس مجلس ادارة الفرقة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا وسهلا فيك اخ جديد بيننا

----------

